# SMCFanControl ou iStatPro ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour ! 
Je me demande, suite à mon questionnement à propos de la température de mon MacBook Pro 13", quel logiciel adopter entre SMCFanControl et iStat Pro.

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester les deux. Et ils me donnent des températures très différentes. SMCFanControl me donne des températures bien moins raisonnables qu'iStat Pro;
Par exemple, SMC me donne environ 100°, et iStat m'en donne 75°. A qui se fier ? :mouais:
Au niveau des ventilateurs, par contre, j'ai les mêmes données.

Il est pourtant bien stipulé sur le site qui distribue SMCFanControl qu'il a été testé et qu'il fonctionne bien avec Mountain Lion. 

Des retours d'expériences ?
Merci à vous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2012)

Bon, aucun de ces deux logiciels n'a affaire ici, tout utilitaire système, c'est dans "Mac OS X s'il est signé "Apple", ou dans son sous forum "Customisation" s'il ne l'est pas. On déménage !

Cela dit, pour tes écarts de température, faudrait déjà savoir de quelle température tu parles, parce que chez moi, les deux me donnent la même température &#8230; Pour le processeur (CPU), mais iStat Pro, lui, il m'en donne beaucoup d'autres !


----------

